# upside down catfish



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Thinking about getting 3 of these for a 30 gallon community tank to go along with 3 peppered cory that I already have.

Does anyone have any experience with them? Do they get really big? I have read 4 inches.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

3-4 inches if I remeber rtight they are surface feeders and hard water please correct me if I am wrong. http://www.theaquariumwiki.com/Main_Page


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I though about getting them but went with the clown pleco.
From what I recall- most sites say they max out at 4 inches

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/profiles/upside-down-catfish/


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The ones I saw liked hanging out in lava rocks.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

If you do get them, I wanna see pics! They are adorable


----------



## FishyFishy89 (Jul 3, 2011)

I do not think a 30 gallon will be big enough for them. If you plan for them to be the main fish and only stocking with bottom feeders and the occasional small mid-level fish.

ETA: Sorry, I don't know why. But I was thinking of the African Featherfin Catfish. Probably because I was thinking about stocking a few of those.

So I think they should be fine in the 30 gallon.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

FishyFishy89 said:


> I do not think a 30 gallon will be big enough for them. If you plan for them to be the main fish and only stocking with bottom feeders and the occasional small mid-level fish.
> 
> ETA: Sorry, I don't know why. But I was thinking of the African Featherfin Catfish. Probably because I was thinking about stocking a few of those.
> 
> So I think they should be fine in the 30 gallon.



I love featherfins! If I had a big enough tank Is get one in a heart beat!


But I have a question about upside down cats. 
Anyone think it would be fine to have 3 cats with a kuhlie loach or two in a 22 cube?
Here is a pic of my tank. All that is In it at the moment is a apple snail:











Feedback is welcome!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am pretty sure kuhlis are schooling and ou should get 5 upside down catfish.


----------

